# Dip and Cheeseball



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Artichoke Dip1 cup artichoke hearts drained and chopped3/4 cup mayonnaise1/4 cup sour cream1/2 teaspoon garlic salt1 cup or 1 small package grated mild cheddar cheeseMix ingredients together and put in small casserole dish Bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes or until done (cheese melted and bubbly)*********************************************Miss Margaret's Cheeseball(Makes 2 cheeseball's)4 oz. cream cheese block (softened)2 tablespoons mayonnaise2 teaspoons mustard3 tablespoons dried parsley (optional)1/2 small onion grated2 small jars Armour dried beef (blend in blender then divide in half)Mix ingredients together but leave one half of blended dried beef. Roll mixed ingredients into 2 separate balls. Roll the balls (one at a time) in the blended beef mixture to coat the exterior.Enjoy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 1999)

K9MomThose sound so good. Thanks for posting them.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

K9 I have the Artichoke Dip recipe, and it is yummy. I will try the cheese ball. Sounds good Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Mayonaisse, sour cream, garlic, cheddar cheese and artichoke hearts? As they say, what could be bad?! Um, Um.Now this cheeseball -- funny thing, was talking to my mom about how I ate myself sick with chipped beef when I was a kid and don't know if I could eat it again. SHE said, "I LOVE it!" I'm sendin' this one in her Christmas package!(bet I'd like it, too!)


----------

